# Great afternoon in Vail, Arizona



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John, aka "Totalwrecker" hosted a mini meeting at his house this afternoon. There were four of us there, John, Dirk (SD90WTLMT, from Dragoon, Az), Alan (Firecop, from Sierra Vista, Az) and myself. It was great to meet John and Alan. I had already met Dirk at an open house in Phoenix last year. It is nice to make new friends out of what had been virtual friends. John has a very nice layout, a dog bone with reversing loops on each end. Lots of sidings and interesting buildings, really cool rocks and old mining equipment he has collected in southern Arizona. Being a retired geologist, I enjoyed the rocks and old mining equipment. No track power, the creatures of the desert seem to love wire. I ran my Mallet (RC/Battery) and Dirk ran his C-16 (also RC/Battery). I was too busy enjoying myself to take any pictures, sorry, maybe next time. 

Thanks John for letting us visit.

Chuck


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Wish I had known. I'm in Sierra Vista, a nephew in Vail, and an ex brother-in-law (sister died) in Dragoon. My inaction has kept me from corresponding with either Dirk or "Wrecker" but I will rectify that in near future. It was a better day today with much less wind. Glad you had fun. Need to meet Alan also. Ted "Zippo 6"


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep Chuck, a great time to meet faces and be kids for a while!! ..... darn your loco make noises too, I'll try for next time!! ha!! 
Just home from dinner with My Girl, in town, on the way home from John's.. 

Hope you got a short nap there John...I'm ready now... 

let's see, work on couplers seems to be My largest problem...New toys always need to be broke in and trained to work properly..!! Such fun too!! 

Good to see us together, and glad Nancy is better also!! 

The only way I see to get you guys here, will be to have an ''Official work party'', food and tools to lean on while we jest about trains!! 

All good, Dirk - Thanks John for sharing your layout!! .....even got to feed the squirrels!! 
...DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ted, you just snuck in Boy!! 

Geez, anymore in this small corner of AZ, and we could start a Garden club of sorts!!!! 

heck even try running trains or sum'thn'.....ya!! 

well, send one or all of us a pm or email, and add yours and phone to the list, we need to get together more I say!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry...... 
........ needs more track!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Alan watches Chuck's Mallet strain a bridge built for C-16s. The Mally is on the upper reverse loop passing 'wooden mountain' future home of the long gone Total Wreck mine. The hill will be covered with; 'boulders of ore', and sandy cemet and bits of green.

















There is more room than the pic depicts...

























Dirk's C-16 in the same cut as above viewed from the other side.








The 0-5-0 big hook on the scene.... plastic wheels struggle with high ballast ... I know now to groom the cut better before running visitors trains.

I'm sorry I didn't get a picture of Chuck, nor Dirk's face and no wives were present for a group photo of The Triangle Gang +1 first meet. As usual we are from a deversified group, but with trains as our bond we all had a good time.
I confess this old hermit needs to brush up on my hospitalities... Next time I'll find out what you like to drink and eat before I shop. Maybe I won't forget to put them out too!

Ted and any others in our South of Tucson area are welcome to join us. I know we'll need a bigger group to help Dirk lay rail, would be fun to try to lay 2200 feet of scale track in a day and beat the old CP record!

Thanks Again to my new friends and I look forward to your return as well as visiting your homes too.

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John, thanks for posting the pictures. I really appreciate your hosting the group. Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Chuck and the growing (with Ted) gang, 
I'm glad you perservered over my dirt 'roads' and came here. I wish I had taken more pictures, but as host I was hmmmm er busy, more I wanted to do at times but more going on... yeah busy. Been a while since I've done real busy. Dirk peggeed me on the nap ... fell asleep watching tv.... woke up to go to bed.... no problem. 
My work hours at sis's are voluntary and mine to call. 
I did make it there today. Cleaned the fish pond filter and vac'd the pool and serviced it's filter and checked on all the gizmos in my care.... 

I want to do it again and of course any in the area who want to run or watch are invited ... 
Now what I really need to do is get mine running which will inspire me to complete my projects and begin others lurking within my foggy brain....... 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

PS; there are too many pics of this RR on my other thread ; The Last Frontier (as if) pt 3 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/123623/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like great fun, and nice to see more pix of John's layout. 

I visit Tucson a couple times a year guys, so you better get those restraining orders soon ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I had a great time. It took me about 45 minutes to get out to John's layout from the U of Arizona, in north central Tucson. Well worth the trip and new friends. I had my Honda pilot, I wouldn't rent a low rider. Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Our family owns a bed and breakfast, on university blvd, 2 blocks from campus... yeah, probably not good for a 2 seater.. but we can borrow the suburban... 

Chuck, do you live in Tucson half the time? 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, no we have house in Sun City, nw of Phoenix. We are out for a couple of months every winter and early spring. Nancy went to the U and we get down to Tucson once or twice during our time in Arizona. For the last two years we went down in early March for the TGRS open houses. A great event. Unfortunately, they moved it up a week this year to the first weekend and it conflicted with other plans. If you can get out for the open houses, there are some great layouts. Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Apr 2013 07:57 PM 
Looks like great fun, and nice to see more pix of John's layout. 

I visit Tucson a couple times a year guys, so you better get those restraining orders soon ha ha! 

Greg 

C'mon over, bring a pokey loco as this ain't no speedway... Got battery?
I've got the DCC Vacination, I ain't afraid! 
Funny thing is , I've got 1 Friend listed here at MLS and it's you!

I admire your smarts and willingness to share and help,
But I can do without being 'talked down to' and your double standard on The Joke.
Quite insulting to see you use it after the lectures.... yet I let it ride...

Restraining Order? Naw... the .44 cal cap and ball Peacemaker on my hip will suffice















Welcome to the real west! ha ha

Your Friend,
John, the old sourdough


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey buddies, Just for comparison - leaving mid town Tucson on I-10, it is right at an hour to be on My property here!! 

I'm not so far off the freeway, so most driving is fast...on the freeway!! 

Ya, !! more get-to-gethers will be nice also.. time is coming when that may be easier and more desirable for us all!! 

Thanks again... 

Had a real treat yesterday. I was invited to run trains up in Scottsdale, at the DRV&E layout, evening run and hamburgers, and a fire to stand around and BS about trains, ..of course!! Met more and new to me Train friends!! had a great time to!! 

What's the big deal you ask...? I only get to run trains about once a year, and here I did - 2 days in a row!!!! woo!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

well John, after 2 days of running Narrow Gauge cars and trains, I will be adding body mounts to My cars soon, they were coming apart yesterday also!! 

Thinking about going with the #1 KD sets - for a smaller look with a better N.G. feel about 'em.... 

Dirk


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, the D&RGW used standard gauge couplers on their NG rolling stock. Kadee "G" size is probably closer to the correct size in 1/22.5/24. The Accucraft 1:20.3 couplers are correct and they are larger than the Kadee "Gs". 

Chuck 

Added commemt. The larger "G" couplers are a more forgiving on uneven track work and the matching of coupler heights than the gauge 1 couplers. I use "G" on almost all my rolling stock:1:22.5/24, 1:29. If I had any 1:32, which I don't, I would use gauge "1" on that. I have gauge"1" on some of my LGB D&RGW passenger cars because I can get a little closer coupling.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Chuck, Seeing as how buddy Dirk has the Napa Wine train, I think 3/4 Janeys would be more likely. 
I don't think his hand laid will require extra holding power... traveling cars are exceptions. 

Chuck thanks for being the catalyst that got us together. 

John


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks to John for having us over. His recollections of rattlesnakes living in "mine" had us stepping lightly.. 

 

 

 

That wall really was that close 

 

 

Then it was Dirk's turn 

 

 

 

 


It was a great afternoon in the desert sunshine. Thanks John for the invite.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Ted, glad to hear there are more G scale folks in Sierra Vista. I'm located off 92 and Kachina Trail so we'll have to get together.

Alan "Fyrekop"


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Alan, not too far - Foothills & 92. There a couple more here in SV and at least one in Sonoita. That reminds me to renew membership at Tucson GRS. Ted "Zippo 6"


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

hahaha,.. You guys are just full of it , .. eh!!! THX fer the memories and thoughts on couplers... 

Looks like I will need "leve-Rite'' trains, & ''to go'' trains... 

Seems like the best of both world's that way... 

the Leve-Rites can run the no.1 couplers, and I'll install the heftier G's on the to-go's... !! 

So, just to get started I'll add a set of G'sss on the Bac-Mann Combine You saw, and start a to-go train collection!! 
May need a more road friendly steamer some day tho, - dark - mysterious - black & filthy, for a to-go train!! 

I can live with this!! OK ThX all!!! 

Looking forward to more runs at John's now !!! Come on up Ted, Bring 'Alan' and some others that play in the G-sand box!! 

Thanks Guys..... :~ } 
....................Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan, Nancy and I enjoyed your pictures, thanks a lot for posting them. 

John, if anyone brings any 1:20.3 trains out to run, they should go very slowly during the first circuit. 1:20.3 engines are wider than the 1:29 Mallet and it was a tight squeeze for it in a couple of places. 

Dirk, I do not have any trouble with Kadee Gs and 1s playing nicely together. So your traveling train will couple with the LEVER-RITE train. The only problem I have is with Accucraft 1:20.3 couplers and Kadee 1s.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Chuck, 
I've already widened your tight squeeze around the big rock. 
I'm also going to check the grade and see if I can lift the track in the cut, the wals are angled. 

TW B4C was more aloof, TW after Beating Cancer knows he didn't do it alone. Changes will be made fo accomodate all who come. 

I'll go take a pic and then I'll post. 










I did say I have a Sawzall... I added 2 1/2" of clearance for ya. I'll also adjust around the El too.

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John, that should do it. Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By chuck n on 18 Apr 2013 09:06 PM 
John, aka "Totalwrecker" hosted a mini meeting at his house this afternoon. There were four of us there, John, Dirk (SD90WTLMT, from Dragoon, Az), Alan (Firecop, from Sierra Vista, Az) and myself. It was great to meet John and Alan. I had already met Dirk at an open house in Phoenix last year. It is nice to make new friends out of what had been virtual friends. John has a very nice layout, a dog bone with reversing loops on each end. Lots of sidings and interesting buildings, really cool rocks and old mining equipment he has collected in southern Arizona. Being a retired geologist, I enjoyed the rocks and old mining equipment. No track power, the creatures of the desert seem to love wire. I ran my Mallet (RC/Battery) and Dirk ran his C-16 (also RC/Battery). I was too busy enjoying myself to take any pictures, sorry, maybe next time. 

Thanks John for letting us visit.

Chuck
"The creatures of the dsert seem to love wire" 








Chewed through the 'hose' to eat the wires inside. Also stripped 10" of hose off the reel and stole the fabricated nozzle! Just overnite....








Before....

John


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm curious, why do the "creatures" go after the wire?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I dunno fer shure, but most rodents, from my understanding, need to chew to wear down their ever growing teeth. Why they like metal and plastic? Ummmm I don't know. 
In some pics you can see my old car, the sparkplug wires are gone including the boots. A week after parking it wouldn't start, they ate the fuel pump wire. 

My guess is there is a scent and it's an introduced meal. They do eat creosote bush flowers and leaves ... there's not much else. Maybe Creosote is the chemical connection and they can swallow the insulation for a false full belly feel. 

John


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I've had ground squirrels crawl up inside my RV and nibble wires before. :-( Solved the problems by giving three squirrel chasing dogs and a cat access to where it's parked. Train also guarded by same group.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Took out the trash and then decided to walk around the layout. Got a quarter into the upper reverse loop when I found a new tennant. Would be nice if the new guy would police the critter called El Destructo!

















It's young, I'm pretty sure it's the same one I saw in the driveway last Wed. About a year old and harmless as long as I respect his space. I'd rather know where he is than not. If it''s the same then the rattles are black and white.. It split befoer I got my camera.
He's (no you don't lift the tail to sex them, I'm guessing) in an active RoundTail squirrel's burrow. The quadrapeds come out and forage, then seal the door for underground life. The snake is basking n the 9am sun. They say the younger rattlers are more dangerous because they don't know how much venom is enough and keep injecting 'til drained.
I have a limited kill policy, in or under my house. Otherwise it's live and let live. I'm glad to see the snake the second time. I know he'll be around, 'cause he's My snake! 

Happy Rails

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John, must be warmer than when we visited You last week, eh! Nice catch!! I have seen little snake activity here so far!... 

Chuck - You made a comment above, - " Dirk, I do not have any trouble with Kadee Gs and 1s playing nicely together. " 

see my pix below, as the combination does concern me some what!! they flex well in one direction, but basically bind and do not flex in the other direction at all...? 

 

 

The above are both the latest versions with hidden side springs also!! 

What do you guys think of this situation? 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, I probably should have added when in the coupler box and held in place by springs they play nicely. Chuck


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Just a minor point , chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So, while out watering the garden and sucking on a cold beer, ee-gads, I concluded that the best approach for Me might be a ''interchange car''. 

BIG'ns on one end & little'ns on 'ta other!! 

One or two of these would work fine in either type setting, sort of mix N match here... 

Dirk


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea. In 1:1 it was called an idler car. The D&RGW used an idler car to move mixed freight cars (standard gauge and narrow gauge) between Alamosa and Antinoto over dual gauge track. Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll need to build or locate some flats then, eh!! 

easy to spot ..... 

Dirk


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The real ones were very short. Probably just long enough to get two trucks (two axle trucks) trucks under it. In my case my idler car is a box car with truck mounted (straight) couplers on one end and body mounted Kadees on the other. It really doesn't matter if you are running the same scale with just different couplers. If you were going to mix NG and SG then the short flat might be cool. Even if you don't have dual gauge track. Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I think for the most part this will just be a N.G. need, as we saw running the other afternoon! 

Here - on My layout the two never mix it up, as both mediums run on their own 'layouts', just on the same piece of dirt!! 

Then again, I can run a few cars on the smaller no.1 coupler and drop by and visit John, and see what happens.... 

Dirk


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

John, Just wondering if your "claim Jumper " is still in residence?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

No I don't think so, the next afternoon I saw a beautiful 7 foot King snake checking the round tail holes above the layout. Kings can take a rattler so the demons usually clear out. 
Wish I had my camera, first half; a mock diamond back, tail half; an analog camo pattern. Browns, tans and cream colors. 
Haven't seen either since, I've widened another tight spot on the 'El'. 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well it hit 95 degrees this week so it must be Springtime! Time to do some cleaning. If you'll note the bench behind Allen in the first pic. 

Well I moved it and trimmed it.... a full wheelbarrow of debris later....










The far end of the bench (left side) was 90 degrees around and tucked in at the end of the long bench. On the old layout the moved bench was a tunnel.










I chopped off the curved part of the bench platform and did a casual rebuild, focusing instead on scooping up the trash.
With the bench's new location I can see 98% of the track.










This wall design will be the driveway side treatment; a line of bricks, a brick gap and plank. Rocks and another plank. The Javalina don't contest the walls, unless they smell food.

There was a reason 2 years ago when I decided to elevate half the track ... besides the Monsoons that move the top inch of dirt ... I am the Peanut God.








cute?








Cuter?
I'll show you cute...









There's a switch and straight track under 10" of roundtail tailings....

I don't mind....
Saw my new rattler today, after snapping this pic I looked beside me, 4' away. The yearling was stretched out and headed towards a rodent's hole. 
I stepped back and he was satisfied I meant no harm and slithered underground ... then I thought of my camera... thumpa thumpa...
Most of the roundtails have filled their bellies and have new sleeping rooms, lined with cardboard strips torn from boxes I donate and vegetation.
They hibernate the heat away. Once they've gone below I'll clean the ROW.
Spring cleaning continues....

Happy Rails

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoyed the pictures. The work never stops.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's not work, it's therapy ... as long as I only 'play' for 2 hours in the 104 warmth, then hydrate.

Chuck's Mallet was kind enough to expose some tight spots. The boards were bare 'cause the sawzall cure would have vibrated too much to the ground.
All the colors are shale I've collected in our mineral rich areas. A good wetting 'sets' it fairly sound.
I'm not trying to duplicate a perfect scene, but given enough info our minds see the rest.









I need to add ballast and set cross levels yet...



















The boxy structure to the left is a 2 track car barn. Above.










Work? Naw more like my last chance grasp at a fountain of youth.

John


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

John, I love your use of the various natural materials found in your area. Here on LI NY it's mostly dirt. That cactus is also great.
Thankfully, the things that slither and bite are long gone from my area if they were ever there at all. I can't complain working in 85 degree heat when compared to your desert conditions. Plus some of my RR is in the shade part of the day. At least you don't have to mow the lawn.

Wayne

Knackered Valley Railroad
Long Island, NY


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John, if 'n your after that fountain of youth, 

Ya could get up and be working about 5 am and work in the cool morning, 
see the sunrise, 
feel the moments worth of cool solar breeze, ( blows past right after full sun- up ) 
watch the birds eating and singing, 
throw peanuts to the land slide kings, ha 

And get in 3-4 hours of chasing your youth, then get some breakfast!!!! You'll still beat the 90's by 9:00 am.. 

With all your effort, we may have to run by again on a cool day, in the fall or so!!! 

.....did Ya ever get one of Your locos running? 

... Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Dirk, 
Good to see you up early, 9:40 still having your morning coffee? I jest, tho', the site shows an earlier time zone... ok 1 hr. 
Today I slept in til' 6 .... 
Well... I was going to give an on time report, but my therm-o-meter has done got fried, it's pegged at 120 

Those that survived here long before we pasty whites showed up have it right; active in the late morning sun, eat and sleep and at it again til dusk, enjoying the cooling, down from the sky island mountain top, breezes. 

Most telling from the above is I avoided the term 'work'. Besides my usual morning routine is trying to keep my medicine down.... 

No. 

I have a validated fear of Blue Smoke, you might say I have a blue smoke thumb.... which isn't a good thing. 
No problem cutting snd modifying the beastie ... so whoopie let's go play in the sun! Hooking those wires together has the distaste of work gone bad. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

was awake at 3:30a, out the door at 4 ish.... Gatorade in hand...feed the cats, and off I goes for the morning stroll, to loosen up the achy joints, not youth full any more. no coffee however.... sorry.... 

the house clock here is always off.... mine is close to noon 30 now. .... 

since My last post here, I completed installation of a yard bury water hydrant, 4x4 support post, and 1'' shut-off , - feed to a manifold for tree water sprinklers... ready to test and go use new line to water with, out in the - it's 95 in the shade heat of the day - 

maybe ya could get some of what I call, ''anti-puuuchC'' pills to help with your mornin' meds...? a thought is all....I took them with my rock pain pills... 

sucked down a frozen choco icy drink Wife left in freeeeezer for me..with a spoon 
working on a orange sherbet, 7UP & ice drink now, trying to get hydrated and cooled down some before going back out... 

Say, ya know,.. I don't do the 'Blue smokey' stuff, maybe ya need some guidance or help...? 

well - stay cool , time to go,... 

...... Dirk....


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Another solution to 90+ by 10 AM and working on trains. Just remember to remind track crew to bring cut-offs or swim suits. 

 

A bit early but there is a cooler located behind the wall to the right. Can be loaded with Gatorade, cokes, or carbonated - malted - beverages.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like the perfect place to stage the Heleniistic Wars ... hundreds of ships with dozens of rowers each .... cut loose the fire barge! 


As I sit here plastering my sweaty hair back on my head, you know I don't have that opportunity here, I used to think you were a nice man... ha ha 
I like where I am ... I now have 5 jack a lopes that come in to feed with their smaller white tailed cousins. A year and a half ago a couple of adult jackrabbits came in and scouted me out. Within 2 weeks they brought in a younger pair and as the kids ate the adults split. This spring the kids brought in mates and now a fith comes within 15' to eat. 
Last week as I was bidding my buddy audios on the porch, I saw the second half of a viper strike. The round tail yelped and flopped about a foot away. My younger rattler waited. The round tail twitched a bit then hopped a few feet farther, I grabbed my camera, but no shoes. 
Long story short; round tail moved in 5' increments with several minutes between. He made it out the back wall through the critter causeway, then the snake followed, not confused by other roundtail scents. Barefoot, I didn't follow.









You won't get my nature in your pristine yard! Anyday of the week I can swim at Sis's..... 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

My "Track Crew'' always wears cut-offs to work!! ha!! might get wet while watering and get a chill from the wind blowing on yer legs!! 

I saw the patio and walls when at your home Alan, but did not notice, the nice pool on the other side of the wall..!! 

Too busy with trains, maybe!!!!!! 

I may be forced to re-pay others by building a nice pool here - someday!! A track crew.... 

Ya's gots snakes there John!! ( I had to put one down several nights ago, bother'n 2 of my cats,. and so it goes... ) 

So, did your peanut eater escape the snake? seems awfully close in the pic... 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I doubt if the round tail escaped. I think that after the strike, the little guy had a new venom laced scent. The snake didn't keep it in sight, yet followed it's path. There was no epic battle, the venom spread and life slipped away. The snake would be close enough for a warm meal. Yes he will have no problem swallowing the ground squirrel. 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Snake Report; 
I'm pretty sure I saw the snake I photographed swallowing a dove a couple of years ago. He's as big as my upper forearm, 3 1/2 -4" diameter! 
I was out replacing items a mini- tornado had strewn about. We usually call them dust devils, but an earlier rain had wetted down the dust. 
He blended in and was close to where I shot the sequence. As soon as I saw him I moved around behind my old car and got up on a short stack of wood. His tail went off and boy was he angry. I high stepped away rapid time as he went under the house. I could hear him for a good 20 minutes. I like having him underneath and we have an understanding ... mutual respect and distance! 
Now there are two. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So John, will that make it a fight to the 'last rattle'....''two under one house''.. 

Sounds mighty fiercesome there... 

A 'dust free' - dust devil..mmm 

Ya, we are 'cool' again, 65 about 5:30a... and 3/10ths in. of rain again, but during the night, kinda damp out now... easier digging for me!! ha! Only 70 now at 8:00a...getting ready to set about 8-9 risers - fill ins on older sections here... 

then off fer the car servicing ...lucky wife!! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gee I'm hoping for Baby Rattles! 

Got an off day, meds won't be ready til 5 pm. I'll go to the City tomorrow. 

John


----------

